# Trivia 11/9



## luckytrim (Nov 9, 2019)

My Apologies;
Answer to yesterday's # 1 should have read, "Pennsylvania and Colorado" .



trivia 11/9
DID YOU KNOW ...
Gelatin, the ingredient that makes Jell-O jiggle, is derived  from collagen,
which is often collected from animal skins. The gelatin in  desserts, for
example, comes from pig skin.


1. In the Tour de France, the green jersey is awarded to the  racer who is
best at doing what?
  a. - Winner
  b. - Best Climber
  c. - Best Sprinter
  d. - Best Young Rider (24 or Younger)
2. Where did the word 'chivalry' come from?
  a. - English
  b. - French
  c. - Italian
  d. - Dutch
3. The Subduction of tectonic plates in the Pacific Rim led to  the formation
of which mountain range considered to be the longest  continental mountain
range in the world?
4. What is a term for the offspring of a male horse and a  female donkey?
5. On what (exact) date was JFK murdered?
6. What year was the landmark Brown v. Kansas Board of  Education case
decided by the U.S. Supreme Court?
7. Could there be a more unlikely pairing than John Wayne and  Shirley
Temple?  Well, it happened !
Which movie ?
  a. - She Wore a Yellow ribbon
  b. - The Quiet Man
  c. - The Alamo
  d. - Fort Apache
8. What color is the spice saffron?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
an Impignorate is a word that spells a different valid word  when read
backwards.  Examples; Flow, Tar, Drawer and Reed  ...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - c
2. - b
3. the Andes
4. a Hinny
5. November 22, 1963
6. - 1954
7. - d
8. Red

CRAP !!
Impignorate~ v.
v. – to pawn or mortgage something


----------

